# Bedding



## sunshine43 (Nov 1, 2012)

I would like to know what everyone prefers for their rabbits bedding. I have long hair and short hair.


----------



## secuono (Nov 1, 2012)

Ground or bare 1/2x1" wire.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 1, 2012)

i use alfalfa or hay


----------



## sunshine43 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you I use hay I was just wondering what other people use


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Nov 2, 2012)

i use hay and pine bedding


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 2, 2012)

I thought pine shavings are poisonous to rabbits?
are they?


----------



## sunshine43 (Nov 2, 2012)

It is Cedar. I use pine when it is warm for my short hair bunnies


----------



## sonnythebunny (Nov 2, 2012)

sunshine43 said:
			
		

> It is Cedar. I use pine when it is warm for my short hair bunnies


you mean cedar is poisonous, not pine?
i read that the dust from the pine is poisonous


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 2, 2012)

Our (indoor) bunny has pine shavings in his litter box because it's cheaper--it gets cleaned out once a week. In the rest of his cage he has the carefresh pet bedding stuff--it's more expensive so it doesn't get cleaned out as often. But he doesn't mess it up, either...sometimes there's little turds in there or rabbit fur, but otherwise it's clean and dry.


----------



## sunshine43 (Nov 2, 2012)

I use pine shavings and have had rabbits for 3 years now. Never had a problem. I read about the cedar being bad for them. I would love to use the carefresh bedding but I have 18 bunnies and that would be too expensive.


----------



## Rabbit-boy (Dec 20, 2012)

I use pine shaves and straw because rabbits don,t chew so much on straw.....




ARBA judge 2yrs
RAISING 85rabbits at the moment......


----------



## sunshine43 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you I will have to try the straw


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I use old newspaper; my fiance helps with a paper route so I can get some free returns.


----------



## sunshine43 (Feb 16, 2013)

They don't eat the newspaper?


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 16, 2013)

sunshine43 said:
			
		

> They don't eat the newspaper?


He does if he runs out of hay. If you're worried you could always find the unprinted variety. But as long as my rabbit has food, he shreds it but doesn't eat it. It might be different with other rabbits though.


----------



## little farmer (Mar 19, 2013)

I use pine shavings. Everyone once in a while I'll give 'em some carefresh for some spice.  I've got two rabbits.


----------

